#ubuntu-ae 2011-06-08
<nlsthzn> Hey... is anybody going to post some feedback about the last meet-up any time soon?
<matata_> nlsthzn, it's should be with Toki, and Toki is offline these days!!!
<nlsthzn> matata_: Ah... guess I will wait till he gets back on-line then... thanks :)
#ubuntu-ae 2011-06-09
 * nlsthzn waves
<matata_> nlsthzn, what should I say when you wave? "waves back?!!"
<nlsthzn> matata_: I don't know... it is just my way of letting all know that I am here and that if you happen to be here I am greeting you... so I guess hello would be OK :)
<matata_> nlsthzn, OK, I'm here too :-)
<nlsthzn> matata_: hi, how are you?
<matata_> nlsthzn, just fine
<matata_> you?
<nlsthzn> just lazy... back to work tomorrow so being even more unproductive than usual (if that is even possible)
<matata_> nlsthzn, you will keep like this the whole life?
<nlsthzn> matata_: keep like what, being lazy or working shifts?
<matata_> nlsthzn, working shifts!
<nlsthzn> matata_: It is an unfortunat side effect of the profession in which I find myself... it does have its perks but I would like to stop doing it one day (how ever unlikely it seems to me now)...
<matata_> nlsthzn, anyway, do you have social life in the far desert ?
<nlsthzn> Kind of I guess... we try and make the best of it... have my family here and some friends and collegues from SA... we all come from a small town in SA so it isn't that disimilar to what we have here... we have gone out to Dubai once or twice... but in general we are a bit stuck here :p
<nlsthzn> matata_: btw... have a look at this http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/06/01/six-months-of-rocking-ubuntu-events/ ... we should keep this in mind, might add benifit to ubuntu-ae...
<matata_> nlsthzn, I'll check it
<nlsthzn> matata_: thanks... I will make a post on meetup about it too (however very few users seem to actually make use of the forum there)
<matata_> nlsthzn, for me for example I don't receive alerts about new posts!
<nlsthzn> matata_: I have set it up to receive (so it is possible) but I don't think enough of the users have... maybe I should make a mailing list post "how-to" for everyone interested?
<matata_> nlsthzn, yeah for me mailing list is more useful
<nlsthzn> matata_: :) sure, but the forum is also useful... I will try and make a quick small tutorial on how to get notifications going when new posts are made so everyone can participate on there too
<nlsthzn> matata_: sorry to bother again... any word on the "other" ubuntu ae loco team and if anyone has gotten any feedback on merging the two...?
#ubuntu-ae 2011-06-10
 * nlsthzn-work waves
#ubuntu-ae 2011-06-11
<nlsthzn-work> Salute
 * nlsthzn waves
#ubuntu-ae 2011-06-12
 * nlsthzn-work waves
